# Movie of my aquascape!



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Windows Media (apx 4 meg)
http://files.akvarie.net/20041023.avi


----------



## louieknucks (Oct 12, 2004)

That is a nice tank! Very different and unique making a video of your tank instead of a photo gallery. What are those red stem plants in the background?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I like that. Lets see more videos of tanks!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Very enchanting. I love the use of deep greens with the bright reds and yellows of the Ludwigia arcuata and Ludwigia "Cuba."

Keep it up, Daniel! 

Carlos


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

That is a great idea.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Like the video... Very nice tank, I like the school of Rasboras.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

I like the Rasboras too, too bad the movie ended right then! Very cool movie.


----------



## [ Benek ] (Oct 9, 2004)

So good  It's interesting..


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

This is a really nice way to show off our tanks. Yours is especially nice. Of course, when all of my tanks are 20g or lower, it would probably make for some really short movies.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Wonderful (nice music). Hope this does not set a precedent with all the AGA etc judges demanding music videos of our aquariums 

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Daniel, do you have any new videos of your aquarium? I have really liked your aquarium since the first time I viewed a photo of it. The painted wall behind the aquarium gives a great effect. I'd like to see another video if you have made one. Also, I second Andrew's comment - the music is cool. It kind of makes the video surreal - almost like one is viewing it from a submarine.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I keep getting a "connection refused"...  Do you think your bandwidth is used up, or is it on my end?

I know I wound up buying 12 Gigs of storage just so the viewing/downloading wouldn't be so limitied. It goes fast with movies.... :shock:


----------



## Nystina (Nov 24, 2004)

Been trying to view it periodically for the last week or so, but i am unable to connect to your server. Excellent idea though!


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Sorry. The file is gone from my server, I will try to find it later when I get home from work.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Now it's back online again. Notice I've changes the URL and now have a domain-name for it.


----------



## Nystina (Nov 24, 2004)

Very Cool! Nice site also!


----------

